# Bleigießen



## Anatoli (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute bin neu hier. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich Blei auftreiben kann? |uhoh:


----------



## MeyerChri (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

dachdecker, schützenverein (alte luftgewehrmunition).....


----------



## Anatoli (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Ich habe beim Reifenhändler gefragt und er hatgesagt sie verwenden nur Zinn. Geht das auch zum gießen oder nicht?


----------



## pionier2511 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Kannst dir von nem Schrottplatz in deiner nähe sicher n paar alte Auswuchtgewichte für reifen hohlen wenn nich bei ebay giebs auch ab und zu Blei für wenig geld


----------



## Anatoli (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Ich habe dort auch schon gefragt, aber der möchte 50cent pro kilogramm.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Ja und?


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Is doch wenig?!
Umsonst is nur der Tot


----------



## Lostparadise (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*



Anatoli schrieb:


> Ich habe dort auch schon gefragt, aber der möchte 50cent pro kilogramm.



Is doch geschenkt.....


----------



## Anatoli (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Ich weis ja nicht was es kostet des wegen habe ich auch gefragt.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## bafoangler (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

50 Cent sind sehr in Ordnung, wenns einigermaßen rein ist.
Hatte mal welches das war mit Unmengen Silikon verklebt, das war ein mords Gestank beim Einschmelzen....


----------



## fischibald (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Hi, 50cent sind schon Okay ich bekomme es von einer KFZ Werkstatt wenn die Reifen umtiehen fliegen die alten Bleigewichte raus dann kommen VA oder Zink auf die Felgen.
Zinn kannst du auch mit zu deinem Blei geben aber nicht zu viel sonst wird es zu spröde.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Die neuen Auswuchtbleie sind übrigens nicht aus Zinn (das wäre kein Problem, da fast der gleiche Schmelzpunkt wie Blei) sondern aus einer Zink Legierung. Zum Giessen leider unbrauchbar.

Alte Luftgewehrmunition enthält übrigens ziemlich viel Fett plus die ganze Pappe von den Scheiben und stinkt wie Sau.


----------



## isfischer (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Is doch wenig?!
> Umsonst is nur der Tot



stimmt nicht, der kostet das leben!


aber anatoli,
50 cent pro kg, weiss nicht was es da zu meckern gibt?


----------



## Anatoli (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Ok Leute danke für den Rat ich werde mir das Blei holen. Tommi Engel das ist in Plattling (Bayern) und es sind nur 10 kg.#6#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*



Anatoli schrieb:


> Tommi Engel das ist in Plattling (Bayern) und es sind nur 10 kg.#6#6


 
Das ist dann doch ein bischen weit...:m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

http://www.finanzen.net/rohstoffe/bleipreis
1€ pro KG Blei geht ja auch noch.


----------



## Anatoli (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Aber das Blei ist auch schwer zu finden. Ich habe bei fünf Schrotthändler gefragt nur bei einem wurde ich fündig. Bei den Reifenhändler gibts auch nichts.Sie verwenden Zink, das geht aber nicht.#d#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Gebe zu bedenken, das auch Bleidämpfe hoch toxisch und Krebserregend sind .... 
Wo Blei eingeschmolzen und verarbeitet wird, sind normaler Weise spezielle Absaug und Filteranlagen vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

.....


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Habe ich...:m


 
denn ist ja gut. Ich wollte es aber nur gesagt haben, da es bestimmt Boardis gibt, die das nicht wissen und ihr Blei in der Gartenlaube oder im Keller schmelzen und da es z.Z. ja kalt ist, die Türen und Fenster geschlossen halten. 
Ein Tip : ich würde bei soetwas zusehen, dass ich eine noch funktionsfähige ABC - Schutzmaske ( die vom Militär ) bekomme oder einfach mir mein Blei kaufen, denn eine Bleivergiftung in Verbindung mit etwas Lungen,- Leber - oder Blutkrebs ( Leukemie )ist nicht sehr angenehm glaub ich ...


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

..odr man machts draußen. Solange nicht die Krähen vom Himmel fallen..


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ..odr man machts draußen. Solange nicht die Krähen vom Himmel fallen..


 
Denn bitter unter Kormoranbäume ....:q

Nee Spaß bei Seite, seit bitte vorsichtig wenn ihr Blei einschmelzt.


----------



## Anatoli (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Ich mache es auch im Freien, habe schon gehört das die Dämpfe giftig sind.|uhoh:#d|uhoh:#d:vik:


----------



## seacat (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Hallo,
es ist richtig, dass für PKW's Blei zum
Auswuchten nicht mehr verwendet werden darf.

Aber.............

Für LKW's darf noch Blei verwendet werden, weil
da wesentlich größere Gewichte benötigt werden,
was das andere Material nicht hergibt.

Ich hol mir mein Blei von großen Reifenfirmen,
welche auch LKW-Reifen montieren, oder von
Speditionen mit Werkstatt.

Am Anfang habe ich das Blei gesäubert, was sehr
mühsam ist. Jetzt kommt alles in den Edelstahltopf
wie es ist. Wenn das Blei anfängt zu schmelzen,
kann man allen Unrat an der Oberfläche mit einer
Gabel entfernen.
Die gegossenen Bleie haben eine wunderbar silberne
Farbe.


----------



## seacat (22. März 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Hier einige selbstgegossene Bleie,

manche sind mit Pulverlack und Glitter beschichtet


----------



## luftpumpe (22. März 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Hallo,

ich mische das Blei immer, Hälfte altes Wasserohr oder ähnliches
und Hälfte Auswuchtgewichte. Wird dadurch härter.
Luftpumpe


----------



## franja1 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*



luftpumpe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich mische das Blei immer, Hälfte altes Wasserohr oder ähnliches
> und Hälfte Auswuchtgewichte. Wird dadurch härter.
> Luftpumpe



..das Wasserrohr ist dann aber schon aus Blei oder wie ?????;+


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. März 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*



franja1 schrieb:


> ..das Wasserrohr ist dann aber schon aus Blei oder wie ?????;+


Alte Wasserrohre waren aus Blei...:m


----------



## stone (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Moin,das Giessblei enthält noch 10% Zinn und 5% Antimon,dadurch wird die Legierung härter und der Schmelzpunkt geht auf +250 Grad runter.Bleifreie Pilker giesse ich mir aus einer Legierung,diese enthält 85% Zinn und 15% Antimon und ist 30% leichter.Das sollte aber nur bei guter Abluft geschehen! petri stone Labortechniker


----------



## HH Thozu (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

ja die sind aus blei


----------



## Torsten (10. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Hallo erst einmal.ist hier jemand bei der zufällerweise Jig-Köpfe giesst? wenn ja der kann sich ja bei mir über pn melden

Gruß Torsten


----------



## carpfreak1990 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

also mein vater hat damals immer auswuchtblei von bekannten bekommen hab noch ca. 200kg aber ich werde das wohl mal langsam wieder anfangen da ich wieder was brachen werde in dänemark und danach in der elbe und werde mal probieren drop shot Blei zugiessen bisslang waren es nur teller und heringsbleie ich würde auch nicht anderes nehmen als auswuchtblei !!! zur luftgewehr muni 
wurde ich sagen das das bissn viel wird wenn man 10kg haben will oder wirklich bei ebay nach billigen barren umschauen !!!

Gruß
carpfreak1990


----------



## norwegian_sun (13. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

So, kammeraden, wer der meinung ist, auswuchtgewichte von felgen gehen nicht:

War heute höchst persönlich beim reifenfuzzi, es ist eine zinn-zink legierung, ich habe ca 20 kg mitgenommen (hat mich ne spende für die kaffeekasse gekostet)...geradesoeben habe ich den ersten test ausgeformt, material is etwas härter / spröde, aber für pilker top, und wegen schmelzen is auch kein thema, ich habe als wärmequelle eine lötlampe (wie sie auch zum kupferrohr löten verwendet wird) und mache die form ordentlich warm....also nicht abschrecken lassen, auswuchtgewichte können weiterhin verwendet werden, aber nur im freien bei rückenwind! sonst#t...die farbe stinkt wie sau und eine kleine zange sollte auch bereit liegen um die eisenteile rauszufischen, evtl. noch ein alter löffel für die schlacke von der farbe, aber wie gesagt, selbst wenn man den aufwand rechnet....billigere pilker bekommt man nicht mal bei aldi......wer mehr wissen will, einfach pn an mich.....
Gruß Mirko#h


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Kann es sein, dass der eBay Bleimarkt komplett in russischer Hand ist?

Hatte letzte Woche auch einiges abgegossen und wollte ein paar Bleie verticken um meine Investitionskosten rauszuhaben. Jedoch werden Bleie bei eBay zu so geringen Preisen verkloppt, da lohnt sich das ja fast gar nicht. Kommen ja noch eBay Gebühren und Einstellgebühren hinzu. Schade eigenltich.

Was macht ihr denn mit überschüssigen Bleien? Aufheben, verschenken?


----------



## Jose (26. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der eBay Bleimarkt komplett in russischer Hand ist?...



nein, auf keinen fall.
sicher aber ist, dass hier im AB viel zu viele immer "russen" im verdacht haben.

kommt aus verrußten hirnen

[aber lustig find ich das schon: da gießt einer bleie und will die bei ebay verticken, klar, 'nur' der investitionskosten wegen, und macht 'n langes gesicht, weil, er ist nicht der erste und war es doch, ausgerechnet ein russe, gorbi nämlich, der damals schon darauf hinwies:" wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das leben"]

bist eben etwas der zeit hinterher, sowohl im bleihandel  als auch in der schuldigensuche,  vorgestrig etwa?


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Ja sorry, die Bleimogule bei ebay tragen nun mal die Namen Dmitrij und Viktor. #t

Und ja, ich habe 100 Bleie gegossen und wollte halt ein paar verkaufen, damit ich die Investitionen für Herdplatten, Kelle, Lederschürze, etc. wieder raushabe. :g

Will ja auch nicht im Bleihandel tätig werden, lustig was du dir so alles ausdenkst... #q


----------



## Jose (26. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> ....lustig was du dir so alles ausdenkst...



empfinde ich schon als lob, danke.

und kann dich teilweise sogar verstehen, ähnlichen unternehmerischen frust kenn' ich auch.


was mir zum thema 'russen' im AB immer zu denken gibt ist, dass sich manche 'bestätigt', ermutigt fühlen könnten, 'da (endlich) mal was gegen zu tun'. 
geister, die man ruft, eben.

und dein problem wäre nicht geringer, hießen die Johnny, Sam, Charles, Jean, Jan, PingMingDingsBums oder gar Jose. 
gibt halt marktdominanz, was hat das mit herkunft zu tun, dass mensch das erwähnen müsste?

gruß an den bleiberg


----------



## Janbr (27. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Wieso Jan ;-)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (27. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Wieso Jan ;-)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## -iguana (27. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn mit überschüssigen Bleien? Aufheben, verschenken?


 
Was du noch versuchen kannst ist sie etwas aufwändiger zu behandeln, entweder braun oder grün lackieren, für die Karpfen Jungs, oder mit nem Silikonüberzug zu versehen.
Evtl. klappts dann besser mit dem verkaufen, kann aber sein dass du Aufwandsmäßig auch bei null rauskommst!

Ich verschenke sie jedenfalls immer, meine Bekannten freuen sich und dann gibts auch mal ein Bier! |supergri

Grüße Tom


----------



## WalKo (23. April 2011)

*AW: Bleigießen*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> also mein vater hat damals immer auswuchtblei von bekannten bekommen hab noch ca. 200kg aber ich werde das wohl mal langsam wieder anfangen da ich wieder was brachen werde in dänemark und danach in der elbe und werde mal probieren drop shot Blei zugiessen bisslang waren es nur teller und heringsbleie ich würde auch nicht anderes nehmen als auswuchtblei !!! zur luftgewehr muni
> wurde ich sagen das das bissn viel wird wenn man 10kg haben will oder wirklich bei ebay nach billigen barren umschauen !!!
> 
> Gruß
> carpfreak1990




Ist in Dänemark Blei erlaubt?
Habe schon vor Jahren vom Bleiverbot dort bei Pilkern gehört.
Wenn sich der Verkauf nicht lohnt, würde ich die liegen lassen bis bessere Zeiten kommen.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. April 2011)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Es gibt  ein neues Forum, welches sich ausschließlich mit Bleigiessen beschäftigt.
Hier..
Das ist das Forum von Bleigussformen.de 
Da bekommt Ihr kompetente Hilfe.


----------



## bernie (23. April 2011)

*AW: Bleigießen*

Prädikat: "Empfehlenswert"


----------

